# The Stromark Massacre. And Deathwolf.



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Please buy them. Like right the **** now. You will not be dissapointed. 

These show that you don't need to be one of the famous 4 of Black Library ( MacNeil, ADB, Abnett, Swallow) to write awesome audiobooks. Or stories either.

And the depiction of the Flesh Tearers and their sheer brutality ( and awesomeness) in "From the Blood" is just stellar.Also, just look at Deathwolf's cover art. It's one of the best BL cover arts I have ever seen. Also a very badass SW story.

I just hope these up-&-coming authors get the recognition they deserve.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Stromark Massacre was awesome. Loved it. Great sound effects and voice acting, thrown in with lots of violence. 

Deathwolf was good fine, not much in the ways of story in it, but again, lots of violence.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

It's Something that I didn't get as a review copy, which means that I probably will get around to picking up at some point. Dreadnoughts always are good to read/listen about.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Andy is doing a great job with the FT (short story treacheries of the SM), 
the scene where the main character draws the FT symbol on his chest with his own acidic saliva, top, the audio stuff, I find that too expensive for an hour of fun


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Just got Flesh of Cretacia hardcover. Looks promising, but unfortunately it's just a novella, not a full fledged novel


----------

